# curing jar



## maubee (Dec 5, 2006)

Could I possibly buy a jar used for curing that still has the aroma of marijuana retained in it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

maubee said:
			
		

> Could I possibly buy a jar used for curing that still has the aroma of marijuana retained in it?


*Not sure what you mean but you can use jars that they use for canning fruits and veggies. *


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2006)

maubee said:
			
		

> Could I possibly buy a jar used for curing that still has the aroma of marijuana retained in it?


 
Yes... just make sure there isn't too much moisture in it... that aroma takes months to disappear.


----------



## maubee (Dec 5, 2006)

I was actually hoping I could buy a jar from someone here with the aroma of marijuana still retained in it, if thats possible. Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

maubee said:
			
		

> I was actually hoping I could buy a jar from someone here with the aroma of marijuana still retained in it, if thats possible. Thanks


*Sorry maubee but that's just not gonna happen as we don't allow selling on the site.  *


----------



## maubee (Dec 5, 2006)

ok, my bad sorry bout that. Wasn't sure. Thanks


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2006)

maubee said:
			
		

> ok, my bad sorry bout that. Wasn't sure. Thanks


 
OHHhhh buy... not use... my bad...


----------



## shadoed (Dec 6, 2006)

maubee said:
			
		

> Could I possibly buy a jar used for curing that still has the aroma of marijuana retained in it?


 

Ok, I'll bite. Why would you want a jar that smells like weed?


----------



## pufindo (Dec 6, 2006)

He's prolly a cop.


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2006)

No, he is a kid.. thas all....... I'd send him 100, I dont care... u can buy marijuana smelling cologne... so whas the difference.

Maybe I should get a bottle of that stuff and start spraying things n sell it on ebay! Might work! lol


----------

